# Illustrationen erstellen aus Fotos



## Weather (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo zuammen!

Könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben, wie ich aus einem Foto eine Illustration machen kann? Als Beispiel wie das ungefähr werden soll, hab ich mal ein Foto angehängt (Quelle: http://www.posterlounge.de).
Würde sowas gerne selber machen. Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hinweise.

Ein schönes Wochenende
_Weather_


----------



## aTa (26. Februar 2005)

Dazu benötigst du am besten eine Vektorenprogramm wie Illustrator oder Freehand.
Naja und dann zeichnest du eben alles mit Pfaden nach und füllst die Pfade eben mit verschiedenen Tonwerten. 
Aber such mal hier im Forum etwas, da wirst sicher auch fündig.


----------



## coral (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Weather,

  Um etwas Ähnliches in Photoshop (CS) zu erstellen, kannst Du etwa so vorgehen:::

  1. Alles auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren
  2. Dupliziere die Hintergrundebene
  3. Bild -> Anpassen -> Tontrennung ::: Stufen: 2 oder 3 oder 4 oder ?
  4. Bild -> Anpassen -> Gleiche Farben ::: Luminanz: 200; Farbintensität: 1;
  5. Die zweite Ebene auf "Luminanz" setzen
  6. Alles auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren

  Hoffe, es hilft Dir ein wenig weiter...

  Gruss

  coral


----------



## schnarnd (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo.Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit auch mit dem Thema.Ich liebe diesen "Lounge Style".
Die besten Ergebnisse bekommst du wenn mit Vektoern arbeitest.Deswegen brauchst du aber nicht direkt ein Vektorprogramm, mit Photoshop gehts auch und zwar mit dem Pfadwerekzeug.Hier ein Tuorial http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/4225 . Am Anfang ist es ein bischen ungewohnt mit dem Ding zu arbeiten aber wenn du übst ist es ganz leicht.
Was du sonst noch beachten sollst wenn du die Personen nachziehst ist das du immer ganze Flächen einschliesst. Bevor du das BIld nachzeichnest solltest du den Kontrast verstärken z.B. nach Corals Anweisungen. Der Filter Vergröbungsfilter-Facetteneffekt kann auch behilflich sein.Dieser bewirkt das die die Farbflächen zusammengefasst werden.
Desweitern werden immer popiige Farben benutzt.Im Anhang hab ich mich mal an einem Bild versucht.Bin aber auch noch Anfänger!
Edit:Übrigens ist das Pfadtool meiner Meinung nach das Beste um etwas auszuschneiden deswegen lohnt es sich diese Technik anzueignen.


----------



## DocHentai (26. Februar 2005)

Hi, 

also ich hab hier mal ein bild mit Corel Draw umgewandelt und das Ergebnis find ich ganz brauchbar.


----------



## versuch13 (26. Februar 2005)

Hi, also, das funktioniert ja sicher auch alles recht gut, ist aber wohl der sehr mühsam. In Photoshop stehen dir doch haufenweise Kunstfilter und Malfilter zu Verfügung.

Noch bessere Ergebnisse kannst du allerdings mit Flash erreichen. 

Möchtest du dein Bild drucken?


----------



## McAce (26. Februar 2005)

Ich habe mal etwas experimentiert also die besten Ergebnisse erzielte ich so

erstens das Tutorial hier ausfürhen
http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html
damit die Haut schön glatt wird das ergibt später schöne saubere Kanten und die kleinen
Farbflecken die entstehen fallen so weg. Genau deswegen
sollte der Effekt ruhig etwas überspitzt werden.
Anschließend den gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden, nur etwas, damit die Haut noch etwas glatter wird.
Nun folgt eine Tonwertkorrektur wobei die Farben schon sehr kräftig und leuchtend eingestellt werden sollten.
Jetzt endlich kann die Tontrennung vorgenommen.

So habe ich die ansprechendesten Ergebinisse bekommen.
Ja ich weiß etwas aufwendig aber der Ergebnis zählt.

NeatImage kann ich hier für die Hautglättung nicht emphfehlen da falls vorhandene
kleine Flecken nicht so stark geglättet werden wie man´s hier benötigt.

Viel Spaß damit.

McAce


----------



## holzoepfael (26. Februar 2005)

Also ich kann mir trotz allem nicht helfen. Bei mir klappt sowas einfach nie und habe shcon einige Zeit investiert.....1. sind die Farben immer völlig falsch, was man zwar im nachhinein noch ändern kann aber 2. Habe ich zuviele Farbunterschiede....


----------



## Weather (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Hinweise.
Hab ein wenig herumexperimentiert. Die besten Ergebnisse hab ich bekommen, wenn ich Hintergrund und Vordergrund getrennt betrachte:

Vordergrund markieren
Weichzeichnen
Tontrennung & Kantenbetonung (wobei Kantenstärke und Deckkraft auf 0 sind) Hier etwas rumexperimentieren
Auswahl invertieren
entsprechend mit dem Hintergrund verfahren, nur stärker weichzeichen
Damit bin ich eigentlich auf ganz gute Ergebnisse gestoßen. Allerdings sind die Farben ein Problem. Werd mal noch weiter rumprobieren.

Viele Grüße
_Weather_


----------



## versuch13 (27. Februar 2005)

Hi Weather,

hier nochmal 3 Versionen von mir, hab mir einfach mal das Bild von oben genommen, einmal mit Photoshop, Filter > Kunstfilter > Farbpapiercollage.

Die ersten beiden mit Flash > Modifizieren > Bitmap nachzeichnen. Damit kann man wirklich sehr gute Ergebnisse erhalten. 

Ich persönlich mag aber die Photoshop Variante sehr. Und denke das ist auch die Methode die am meisten angewendet wird.

MfG


----------



## chrisbergr (27. Februar 2005)

Hm ich habe mir hier nach einem Tutorial mal eine Aktion erstellt, ich such mir grad mal raus was diese Macht. War aber glaube ich hier in einem Thread, irgendwas mit Comicstyle...

Also, wenn wir das Bild geöffnet haben, duplizieren wir die Hintergrundebene und führen auf der neu erstellten Ebene folgendes aus:

*Bild -> Anpassen -> Tontrennung:* Stufen = 8
*Filter -> Kunstfilter -> Farbpapier-Collage:* Anzahl Stufen = 4; Abstraktionsgrad = 4; Umsetzungsgenauigkeit = 2

Dann setzten wir den *Ebenenmodus* dieser Ebene auf *Umgekehrt Multiplizieren*.

Das wars eigentlich auch schon, und sieht meines Erachtens fast immer gut aus.

Gruß ACID


----------



## Wires (27. Februar 2005)

Um es praktisch in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln, wenn man sich nicht gerade CorelDraw kaufen mag oder die Pfade einzeln in Illustrator nachbauen will - dann benutze ich meistens mein liebstes Vector Eye.
Die Farbreduktion wird ja automatisch gemacht, und die Ergebnisse sind auch noch ins unendliche skalierbar. Leider ist die Sharware-Version im Export der Dateien begrenzt, nur SVG ist möglich.

Mfg,
Wires


----------



## Lenhard (27. Februar 2005)

hi...
Zu dem Problem habe ich vor kurzen durch Zufall ein Tutorial gefunden, habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es scheint sehr zeitaufwendig zu sein.

http://romeo-help4u.com/AA/tutorials/PS/index.php?page=advancevector

Mfg Lenny


----------



## chrisbergr (27. Februar 2005)

Joa, das währe dann auch im xbeliebig skallierbaren Vektorformat. Das Tut habe ich letztens auch gesehen und ja, es ist schon aufwändig, dies so zu realisieren. Aber schau dir alleine die Haare an, das alleine währe schon ein Grund, es so zu machen. Vorrausgesetzt man hat etwas Zeit, natürlich.


----------



## jock-l (2. März 2005)

acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, wenn wir das Bild geöffnet haben, duplizieren wir die Hintergrundebene und führen auf der neu erstellten Ebene folgendes aus:
> 
> *Bild -> Anpassen -> Tontrennung:* Stufen = 8
> *Filter -> Kunstfilter -> Farbpapier-Collage:* Anzahl Stufen = 4; Abstraktionsgrad = 4; Umsetzungsgenauigkeit = 2
> ...


 
  Hy,
 das Vorgehen empfinde ich als gelungen, ich habe bei meinen Versuchen etwas variiert/vorangestellt (ich denke, das muß man individuell nach Motiv/Bild selbst ausprobieren): Störungsfilter -> Störungen entfernen, anschl. Weichzeichnungsfilter-> Gauß'scher Weichzeichner 0,5 Pixel, anschl. weiter wie von Dir beschrieben. Evtl. kann man bei den Einstellungen des Kunstfilters "Farbpapiercollage" etwas mehr variieren, ich habe einige Einstellungen mit den Stufen= 5-7, Abstraktionsgrad = 7; Umsetzungsgenauigkeit = 2 durchprobiert und empfand die Ergebnisse als passend.

 Ich bin jedenfalls ganz zufrieden, weil es einige Überlegungen meinerseits zur Umwandlung in plakativ wirkende Bilder sehr vereinfacht bzw. weiteres Grübeln ausschliesst. Danke für den tollen Tip !

  Gruß

  Jock-l


----------



## rundes kipfal (5. März 2005)

bilder in vektoren umzuwandeln geht am besten mit flash (leider habe ich derzeit meinen laptop nicht zuhause und kann daher auch nicht nachschauen wo genau - aber es geht deifinitv)

dann einfach im photoshop einfügen und fertig


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. März 2005)

rundes kipfal: Bitte auf die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12 achten, danke.

Abgesehen davon, kann sich wohl nicht jeder Photoshop UND Flash leisten, von daher ist die Möglichkeit mit Flash zu arbeiten nicht für jeden geeignet.

Die Variante von acid.rain finde ich allerdings sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## McAce (8. März 2005)

So ich habe auch noch mal herumexperimentiert und habe folgendes genutzt
1. wie ich schon weiter oben beschrieben habe ich das Bild extremgeglättet dadurch
    fallen die Farbausreißer weg
2 mit Bild=>Anpassen=>Farbe ersetzen versuchen unnötige kleine Farbbereiche an die
   ihm umgebene Farbe angleichen
3 Den Filter => Kunstfilter => Tontrennung&Kantenbetonung 
          mit den Einstellungen Kantenstärke     =0
                                          Kantendeckkraft =0
                                          Tontrennung       =0 kann aber auch variiert werden


----------



## jock-l (9. März 2005)

Hallo,
 das ist ein weiteres As aus dem Ärmel ! Ich habe es probiert- annehmbare Effekte, mir gefallen diese. Wahrscheinlich gibt es keine universelle Lösung, man muß immer nach dem Motiv gehen. Die Antworten zeigen einige Wege auf statt nur einer Möglichkeit, das ist etwas, was ich an der Arbeit in Photoshop liebe, man kann variieren. 

 Konkret: Ich habe einige Schritte nachgestellt, bis hin zur Tontrennung, anschl. McAce' s Variante, zum Schluß probehalber den Kunstfilter Farbpapier-Collage angewendet. Die von Acid.rain empfohlene Schrittfolge Ebenenmodus- Umgekehrt multipliziert habe ich bewußt weggelassen. Das Ergebnis unterscheidet sich m.E. in einer höheren Anzahl verwendeter Farben, im Dateianhang ist z.B. zu erkennen, daß der Himmel durch eine höhere Anzahl Farben weniger flächig und unruhiger wirkt. Aber das kann ja gerade interessant wirken, gegenüber vorherige Nachstellungen der hier genannten Tips, daß ein weiteres annehmbares und von den anderen Versuchen abweichendes Ergebnis entstanden ist. Wie gesagt, das kann von Motiv zu Motiv unterschiedlich ausgehen ...


----------



## Lenhard (14. März 2005)

hab durch zufall grad noch so ein tutorial gefunden...:

http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/rtbstyle.htm

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. März 2005)

> drückt strg + a ( alles markieren ) und strg + c ( das bild kopieren ) - wir werden es später brauchen.



Der Schritt ist aber unnötig. Warum nicht einfach auf der Ebene belassen und duplizieren? Wesentlich weniger ressourcenfressend als die ganze Zeit ein Bild in der Zwischenablage zu haben (je nach Größe).


----------

